# استرجاع رساله الكترونيه تم ارسالها بالغلط



## asmicheal (10 يوليو 2010)

يعاني عدد كبير من مستخدمي البريد الإلكتروني من عدم معرفتهم بالطريقة التي يمكنهم فيها استرجاع رسالة إلكترونية تم إرسالها بالخطأ إلى عنوان ما. وسنتعلم معا طريقة لاسترجاع تلك الرسائل عن طريق برنامج مايكروسوفت آوت لوك.

في الحقيقة يمكن عن طريق مايكروسوفت آوت لوك استرجاع الرسائل الموجهة لعناوين خاطئة، ولكن قبل أن يفتحها ويقرأها الطرف الآخر. ولاسترجاع رسائلك الخاطئة اتبع معنا الخطوات التالية:

أولا: افتح برنامج مايكروسوفت آوت لوك.
ثانيا: افتح مجلد العناصر المرسلة sent items.
ثالثا: انقر مرتين على الرسالة التي قمت بإرسالها بالخطأ.
رابعا: من قائمة "أحداث" actions، قم باختيار "استرجاع هذه الرسالة" recall this message .
خامسا: إذا أردت إلغاء الرسالة، قم باختيار مربع الخيار " إلقاء النسخ غير المقروءة من الرسالة " delete unread copies of this message . أما إذا أردت تغيير مضمون الرسالة، ، فقم باختيار مربع الخيار"إلقاء النسخ غير المقروءة واستبدالها برسالة جديدة delete unread copies & replace it with a new message .

وهكذا ستتمكن من استرجاع أو حذف أو تعديل أو استبدال الرسالة التي قمت بإرسالها بشكل خاطئ.



:download:

من قرائاتى على النت


----------



## Rosetta (3 أغسطس 2010)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 أغسطس 2010)

*معلومه حلوه

شكرا ليكي

asmicheal​*


----------



## روزي86 (17 أغسطس 2010)

معلومه مهمه جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## dodoz (17 أغسطس 2010)

_ميرسى على المعلومة يا قمرر_
_يسوع يبارك تعب محبتك_​


----------

